# Moving on from bottles



## pyjamas

Have you any advice on how to get LO to use training cups rather than bottles or cups with soft teat? LO is not taking much from cups only milk from bottles sometimes. She is 12 months old. what are the best training cups to use? Thanks xx


----------



## Lorella

Hey Pyjamas

We went through several styles of cups before found one LO really likes and we are totally off teets now. It's a tallish beaker with no handles and with a tommy tippee type sucky lid. She has her milk from this morning and evening fine. Took a few goes to get really good at it but now downs her milk almost in one!! X


----------



## crazyspaniel

Can't really comment on beakers as it's been a while  
However I really wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to ditch bottles completely for bonding and attachment reasons. Nothing beats holding a LO close and bottle feeding to promote the beginnings of attachment xx
I'm sure your HV will tell you otherwise, ignore them!!


----------



## Barbados Girl

Ignore HVs! My bub is 17 months and still has milk in bottles (water in beakers)


----------



## Flash123

Mine is 32 months and still does! It is something that has concerned me though - though not enough to stop it! He is such an independent little thing but will snuggle in like a new born when having a bottle (especially his night time feed) which i feel is only positive for bonding.
Mind you I do have slightly worrying images of a strapping 18 year old and his 'bo bo'  

I think with cups/beakers its very much trial and error to see which they prefer x


----------



## Flash123

Meant to say we just permanently left a hard beaker/cup of water available at all times. Also seeing other kiddies drinking from them often helps


----------



## HannahLou

My lo just turned two and still loves her bottle, i do get funny looks when im out though so i tend to give her a beaker in public! The tommee tippee no spill ones are good, i found with the free flow cups that she just tipped it everywhere and had a huuuge amount of fun splashing in it!! Xx


----------



## katie c

I never found bottle feeding that much of a bonding experience tbh, as master c was already holding the bottle himself. So when the HV and dentist where saying it was best to get him to stop using them (and valved sippy cups too, annoyingly) it was not a massive problem for me. Until we tried finding one he'd use  

I spent loads on cups, the tommee tippee ones were fine for him to use, but all had fold down spouts which he used to play with. Drove me bananas. Until I found some in the pound shop with fixed spouts.

Genius. Wish I'd gone there first. Got four for less than the price of one doidy cup which is gathering dust in the cupboard.

We'd already weaned master c off squash which he used to have in FC, so losing the valved cups wasn't that traumatic in the end as all he'd spill was water. He only had milk at breakfast and bedtime so we just watched him like a hawk then


----------



## Lorella

I am sure you will know if you think  your LO is ready to come off teets or not PJ. All kids are different and some need that bonding experience for longer some don't. 
We are very similar to Katie in that LO was holding the bottle herself anyway so wasnt much of a bonding experience so when HV said ditch the teets we decided to do so with great success really. 

Hmmmm...the doidy cup...also gathering dust in our cupboard! X


----------



## Waiting_patiently

My lo is nearly 18mths now and still has all milk for sleeps in a bottle (one daytime and one for bed), like others have said I'm in no hurry to stop this as its associated with sleep and at the moment I want him to remain my baby boy for as long as possible  , all other drinks are in cups/beakers, we literally have about 6 different ones as it was trial and error, however now he'll drink out of all of them so at least we have plenty


----------

